# Speedheater vs Silent Paint Remover.



## Epoxy Pro

Speedheater vs Silent Paint Remover.

Which one would you guys recommend? At first we wanted the Speed Heater complete system but now just want the heater. (investing money into pump jack system instead.)


----------



## woodcoyote

Interesting, never seen one before. I like the heater though, looks like it's just a big sized heat gun.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We decided on the Speedheater. We need it for a job we are starting. I have been back and forth looking up and down the web for reviews and it was about 50/50.


----------



## Jmayspaint

cdpainting said:


> We decided on the Speedheater. We need it for a job we are starting. I have been back and forth looking up and down the web for reviews and it was about 50/50.


How hot does it get?

Let us know how it works out, looks interesting


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Jmayspaint said:


> How hot does it get?
> 
> Let us know how it works out, looks interesting


 From their website. radiates at about 380-580°.
Paint is only heated to 200-400° with the Speedheater™ used 20-60 seconds.

I am thinking of setting up my camcorder (yes I have one of those still) record it in use.


----------



## Jmayspaint

cdpainting said:


> From their website. radiates at about 380-580°.
> Paint is only heated to 200-400° with the Speedheater™ used 20-60 seconds.
> 
> I am thinking of setting up my camcorder (yes I have one of those still) record it in use.



Dude, definitely do a video :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Jmayspaint said:


> Dude, definitely do a video :thumbsup:


I was going to video tape tomorrow but looks like rain. Monday we will video some of the shaving. I love that paint shaver, You can really get a lot done fast with it. If we had planks I am sure we would be farther along.


----------



## Damon T

cdpainting said:


> I was going to video tape tomorrow but looks like rain. Monday we will video some of the shaving. I love that paint shaver, You can really get a lot done fast with it. If we had planks I am sure we would be farther along.



Just ordered a paint shaver last night. Can't wait to try it out!
Thinking of getting a CT26 to hook up to it. I have a midi, but thinking that might fill up too fast. That ct26 sure is pricey tho. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Damon T said:


> Just ordered a paint shaver last night. Can't wait to try it out!
> Thinking of getting a CT26 to hook up to it. I have a midi, but thinking that might fill up too fast. That ct26 sure is pricey tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


We have the CT26 and 48. The 26 on that house we are stripping 1 bag filled with 2 sanders running (these are just smoothing out the claps). The 48 has been with the shaver and filled the bag about 3/4 and we had to change it, it was very heavy. The midi would fill fast.
One good thing is the hose for the shaver fits over the CT hose nice and tight without taping.

Before you attack any siding right off the bad we do a test fit as I call it, put the shaver against the clapboard without turning it on and check the clearance. There are 2 adjustments you can make, one for the bottom edge of the clapboards and one for the face. Set them low to start and adjust from there. You can really tear up clapboards if not adjusted properly.

You can strip 1 layer of paint at a time or go through all the layers. Older homes can be a challenge, cupped, warped claps can make it tricky.

Get ready for a workout. And be extremely careful while it's on, it can bite you hard if you put your hands in the wrong place (we know one of our guys got 5 stitches and he was lucky that was all he got). I wish it had a trigger instead of an on and off switch.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Looks like no rain today we are just above the line. I will get some videos done and upload them this weekend.


----------



## Monstertruck

cdpainting said:


> I was going to video tape tomorrow but looks like rain. Monday we will video some of the shaving. I love that paint shaver, You can really get a lot done fast with it. *If we had planks* I am sure we would be farther along.


No planks? Dude!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Monstertruck said:


> No planks? Dude!


I have a 14' expandable plank and that's it. Yeah it stinks. I already know a pump jack set up will be purchased by the end of this job.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

The Speedheater arrived Saturday, we got free clapboard and trim scrapers with it and also ordered an extra set of trim scrapers. We can't wait to try it out.

We will have a pump sprayer sitting with water plus a garden hose ready just incase. Video will be taken tomorrow with it in action.


----------



## Brian C

I have the speed heater and the paint shaver. I prefer the paint shaver.


----------



## Damon T

Brian C said:


> I have the speed heater and the paint shaver. I prefer the paint shaver.



Good to hear as my shaver is arriving this week. I couldn't figure out where to hook up my vac to the Speedheater...


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Damon T said:


> Good to hear as my shaver is arriving this week. I couldn't figure out where to hook up my vac to the Speedheater...
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


When you do let me know. I need to figure out what size hose to buy.

With the resto house we are doing it is impossible to shave or power sand the details without destroying them. We have one other right after this job with some details that can't be shaved or sanded.


----------



## Gough

cdpainting said:


> When you do let me know. I need to figure out what size hose to buy.
> 
> With the resto house we are doing it is impossible to shave or power sand the details without destroying them. We have one other right after this job with some details that can't be shaved or sanded.


We haven't traded up to the SpeedHeater or the SPR, but with the older heat plates, we'd rig plastic sheeting just below the work area to collect the chips. We secure the plastic to the wall and then secure the other edge to the plank or a bracket that holds it the plastic off the wall. Think a U-shaped "trough" of plastic to catch the chips.

I think either an RO90 (with the delta pad),or a Fein MultiMaster, with dust extraction would be a big help after the SpeedHeater.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Gough said:


> We haven't traded up to the SpeedHeater or the SPR, but with the older heat plates, we'd rig plastic sheeting just below the work area to collect the chips. We secure the plastic to the wall and then secure the other edge to the plank or a bracket that holds it the plastic off the wall. Think a U-shaped "trough" of plastic to catch the chips.
> 
> I think either an RO90 (with the delta pad),or a Fein MultiMaster, with dust extraction would be a big help.


So what your saying is I should buy more toys? :thumbup:

Great tip with the plastic. We will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Gough

cdpainting said:


> So what your saying is I should buy more toys? :thumbup:
> 
> Great tip with the plastic. We will give it a try tomorrow.


Just remember that the tools are just a means to an end, they're not an end in themselves.

"He who dies with the most toys...still dies"


----------



## Damon T

Gough said:


> We haven't traded up to the SpeedHeater or the SPR, but with the older heat plates, we'd rig plastic sheeting just below the work area to collect the chips. We secure the plastic to the wall and then secure the other edge to the plank or a bracket that holds it the plastic off the wall. Think a U-shaped "trough" of plastic to catch the chips.
> 
> I think either an RO90 (with the delta pad),or a Fein MultiMaster, with dust extraction would be a big help after the SpeedHeater.



I was looking at the RO 90 and the Fein multi master this weekend, along with the CT26. Then I took a deep breath and decided I would live with what I have for now until the next needed tool becomes self evident. If I get a job with the 1/2"x4" beveled siding I'll pick up the RO90. I do need one of those cool multi-master tools to cut out the bottom 6" on a bunch of rotted casings, so maybe that's the next one. Not for lead work tho I wouldn't think. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough

Damon T said:


> I was looking at the RO 90 and the Fein multi master this weekend, along with the CT26. Then I took a deep breath and decided I would live with what I have for now until the next needed tool becomes self evident. If I get a job with the 1/2"x4" beveled siding I'll pick up the RO90. I do need one of those cool multi-master tools to cut out the bottom 6" on a bunch of rotted casings, so maybe that's the next one. Not for lead work tho I wouldn't think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


We got our Fein a little more than 20 years ago and is was just marketed as a detail sander. Later on, the saw blades,etc. appeared and we started using those. These days, we rarely use it as a sander. For trim repairs like you mentioned, it's indispensable.


----------



## Damon T

Thanks for the tip! Guess that takes care of that. I noticed they have it packaged a couple different ways. I'll have to make sure I get the good blades with mine. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Brian C

You cannot use the speed heater on any interior work if homeowners are living there. The fumes from burning paint are horrendous and you cannot use a vacuum attachment with it.i


----------



## squid

Damon T said:


> Thanks for the tip! Guess that takes care of that. I noticed they have it packaged a couple different ways. I'll have to make sure I get the good blades with mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


 The "quick start" has the basics retails for about 210. The "top" has all the goodies retails for about 280. If you will be needing it for a variety of applications the top is a great value givin the individual price of all the blades you get.


----------



## Gough

Brian C said:


> You cannot use the speed heater on any interior work if homeowners are living there. The fumes from burning paint are horrendous and you cannot use a vacuum attachment with it.i


We usually open a window.

We've used the predecessor a lot, often in occupied homes and there is a huge variation in the amount and type of fumes released. 

Not to mention that a vacuum doesn't help with the fumes, it just spreads them faster.

Not to make light of the fume issue, Brian, but I thought your comment was overly broad.


----------



## GreenGirl

*Fumes from Speedheater*



Gough said:


> We usually open a window.
> 
> We've used the predecessor a lot, often in occupied homes and there is a huge variation in the amount and type of fumes released.
> 
> Not to mention that a vacuum doesn't help with the fumes, it just spreads them faster.
> 
> Not to make light of the fume issue, Brian, but I thought your comment was overly broad.


I agree with Gough. Closing off the room you are working in and pulling the non-lead fumes out one window open with a fan is enough for most folks. That said, homeowners with chemical sensitivities can't tolerate ANY fumes from chemicals or heated paint. There are no lead fumes from Speedheater.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

GreenGirl said:


> I agree with Gough. Closing off the room you are working in and pulling the non-lead fumes out one window open with a fan is enough for most folks. That said, homeowners with chemical sensitivities can't tolerate ANY fumes from chemicals or heated paint. There are no lead fumes from Speedheater.


Unless you leave it in one spot to long.


----------



## Monstertruck

cdpainting said:


> Unless you leave it in one spot to long.


911


https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...l&.crumb=Dz0HwnglwHR&fr=yfp-t-901&fr2=piv-web


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Monstertruck said:


> 911
> 
> 
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...l&.crumb=Dz0HwnglwHR&fr=yfp-t-901&fr2=piv-web



We keep a garden hose and pump sprayer with in reach. Hopefully no need to call 911.


----------



## T R Paint

Wow, no idea what you're talking about. And pumpjacks, really? So labor intensive not to mention expensive.


----------



## Gough

T R Paint said:


> Wow, no idea what you're talking about. And pumpjacks, really? So labor intensive not to mention expensive.


Spend a few weeks running a PaintShaver or an SPR off of a ladder and get back to us, OK? That may work for spray and pray/blow and go, but these are high-prep/high-dollar jobs, with lots on time "on the wall".


----------



## Epoxy Pro

T R Paint said:


> Wow, no idea what you're talking about. And pumpjacks, really? So labor intensive not to mention expensive.


The paint shaver once mastered you can really move fast with it. 10 feet in 10 seconds or less so yeah pump jacks are a life saver. The speedheater is slower and again using pumps vs ladders it is so much easier.

Even for a full prime and 2 coats pumps are better. The amount of time you have to move the ladder the pumps will py themselves off in no time. You can have the pumps set up in 20 mins or less again once you figure out how to set them up.

I agree pumps are expensive and we don't own any yet (we are borrowing a set) but it's on my wish list by the end of this job.


----------

